# My Crisse is Sick



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crisse needs your prayers. This morning there was blood in her stool. I took the wee wee pads with us to my Vet. While examining Crisse, Dr. Kuhlman noticed little red bruises on her skin. I noticed one on her belly 2 nights ago, thought it was from rough housing with Darla and Fallon. I was taking all 3 to the Vet Thursday morning for wellness checks, so I would have brought it up then. 

Crisse most likely has AIHA. Her platelet count is at 20,000. Dr. Kuhlman said we caught it early. Prednisone {naturally} will be administered. Poor baby has a fever and colitis. She's been given antibiotics, fluids to keep her hydrated, and something else, I forgot, intravenously. 

This came out of nowhere. Crisse's immune system is attacking the good cells and the bad. 

Please God, pray for my beautiful girl. This Friday is our 2 year Anniversary, the day we adopted Crisse from the Humane Society. We don't know how old she is, but, Crisse is up there in age. 

Believe it or not, Steve and I can pick Crisse up in an hour or two. We go back to Dr. Kuhlman on Thursday for more blood tests.

I'll talk to you later. Please pray.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank goodness you caught this!! I feel so badly for little Crisse. Give her a hug from Nissa and keep us informed. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Chrisse ... our little smiling girl.

Hope she gets better and it's not a longterm thing.

We need to see her smiling camera happy face back on here.

I'll pray for Chrisse ...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, poor sweet baby! Crisse will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated. Hugs and love to that wonderful little girl!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh no, Keri :smcry: 

Bless Crisse's weeee little heart. I'm praying like crazy for my favorite little girl, with a smile that makes my day. 

Give her a hug for us. 

It will be okay, Keri. I just know it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Poor Crisse! I am sending positive vibes her way!

Please keep us updated!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

We need Crisse back to your happy smiley self! I'm addicted to her pics. I'll be praying for her...and you. I'm
sorry but I don't know what AIHA is. Any info. would be appreciated.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh goodnes... i never like to hear about a sick baby... i'm sending good thoughts your way.... and big hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no Keri, I am so sorry. We will certainly remember you and her in our warm thoughts and prayers. Crisse's cute little smile brightens my day. I always laugh when I see her smiling in her photos.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I pray that Crisse will make it through this ok!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, not our Crisse.....is this something that they can fix? I sure hope so. WE all need those precious smiles.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you caught this early it's likely there will be a good outcome. 
Just wondered if she has been checked for the tick borne disease Ehrichiosis? This causes much the same symptoms. It is getting more frequent here in Dutchess County and I believe I read about it being down in the NYC area (LI?)before here. 
I know Naddie had tested positive last year and put on Doxycyclin (sp?) . I looked up symptoms in case of flare up and many of the ones you describe are listed.

Will be praying for a speedy recover for you little darlin'! rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for sweet Crisse. [attachment=32321:getwell.gif]


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Crisse is in our prayers! Please hold her for us and tell her that Yukki and I both send our love!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Crisse needs your prayers. This morning there was blood in her stool. I took the wee wee pads with us to my Vet. While examining Crisse, Dr. Kuhlman noticed little red bruises on her skin. I noticed one on her belly 2 nights ago, thought it was from rough housing with Darla and Fallon. I was taking all 3 to the Vet Thursday morning for wellness checks, so I would have brought it up then.
> 
> Crisse most likely has AIHA. Her platelet count is at 20,000. Dr. Kuhlman said we caught it early. Prednisone {naturally} will be administered. Poor baby has a fever and colitis. She's been given antibiotics, fluids to keep her hydrated, and something else, I forgot, intravenously.
> 
> ...


What is AIHA? Poor little girl. I will be sending you all my get well wishes and hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Crisse is in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lots of prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: and positive thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: being sent to Crisse and you. The sweet little Crisse doesn't deserve this. :smcry:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Crisse will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so glad you caught this early. You are definitely in my thoughts. Good luck and please keep everyone here at SM updated.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> What is AIHA? Poor little girl. I will be sending you all my get well wishes and hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


i could be wrong, but i believe it's autoimmune hemolytic anemia.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'll be keeping you and Crisse in our thoughts and prayers. She is so lucky to have such a good mommy that caught this so quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, that's so sad about Crisse. I'll be praying for her.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear little Crisse is sick. Sounds like they may have caught it early. Sending
prayers and good thoughts from Chloe & I :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Crisse! She is so sweet! I'll be praying and sending good thoughts her way.. keep us updated!!!
Debbie :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry to hear this news!!! Hope Crisse feels better soon


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Prayers on the way!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is Crisse home yet?

Still praying for our smilie angel. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor little smiling Crisse I hope she gets well soon she is such a doll! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=505427
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Carrie. I had also asked this earlier in the thread. What exactly does that mean? Is it genetic or 
caused by something?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hugs and prayers and well wishes for you Crisse! I hope you feel better soon, I'm so sorry that your sick.

Leslie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so glad you guys caught it early! I will keep Crisse in my prayers.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: FOR CRISSE rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: 
I am just so heart sick for you, I was so sad to read this. I'll be praying for all of you.
:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
Thanks for all the prayers.

Yes, my girl is home and already drinking up a storm. Crisse, that is, not me. I'm more of a xanax girl! 

Thursday we go to Dr. Kuhlman for more blood work. It's imperative that Crisse's platelet count goes up. The prednisone will suppress her immune system from attacking her red blood cells. 

No Terry, ehrichiosis was never mentioned, and I don't know if the Doctor tested for it or not. I'll be sure to mention it on Thursday. Thanks so much. 

Here she is, no smiles for tonight, though.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Keri, I'll be watching and waiting for a good update about Crisse. I know you are terribly worried, but have faith that she is getting good care and be thankful that you caught it early......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sending prayers for sweet little Crisse :grouphug: thank goodness you caught it early, I will pray for her full and speedy recovery rayer: rayer: 
Get well soon our sweet smiling little Crisse :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh those pics just break my heart cuz you can tell she has had a rough day and is not feeling her normal happy
self. Give her a hug from me. And I will keep praying for the best of all possible outcomes.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww...  I hope that Crisse feels better ASAP! I will be keeping you guys in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers coming for Crisse rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

will definitely keep Crisse in my prayers....Jeanne


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh little Crisse looks 'pooped-out'... that's Ok sweetie you rest up and get well!! 
Keri, please keep us updated on your baby girl!.... meanwhile the prayers are going out for her!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kerry - give Crisse lots to drink , take some xanax (I'll take an ativan for you). I sure hope she gets a good report next visit. Give her a big old hug from the other side of town. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Give that little sweet face a kiss from me. 

I love Crisse. I love you.

She is good hands. She's in your hands. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I lift Crisse to you, I ask Lord that you would touch her little body and that all her tests will come back well. I ask Lord that you would bring that sweet smile back to that baby face. I also ask Lord that you would bring a peace to the whole family. I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor little girl..............the first picture you can tell she has had a rough day. Kissy, kissy to the sweet girlie. Our warm thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love you all!

How is it possible I have had 3 Maltese, from 3 different breeders, with 3 different diseases? My Doctor and Neurologist have both assured me I never did anything to promote these illnesses. I must have been a real pip in another life! I'm not feeling sorry for myself. I was just wondering is it possible to love too much??

I have such a heavy heart because of my Crisse. Yet, I have great news which I must share. Steve and I are going to be Grandparents! Actually, I will be a Step-Grandmother, so the baby will have 3 Grandmothers. The baby is due in July, we're ecstatic. I want to be called Nana. My Nana was the best lady in the world, and I aspire to be just like her.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Lots of prayers for Crisse...I hope she is better soon..we will keep her in our thoughts rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with the beautiful Crisse :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers to you and Crissie.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Crisse is sick! I hope that the meds get everything sorted out and she's back to smiling soon! I can't even tell you how much I love seeing those pics of her smiling!!!! The totally crack me up!

Josie says: Crisse, you have the bestest mommy in the whole world (well, probably the second bestest, because I think my mommy is the bestest), you do everything you can to get better, okay! I'm gonna try to practice smiling like you, but my lips just don't do it right....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Still sending prayers and positive throughs your way for Crisse to be completely better very soon. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Please keep us posted on what the doctor says tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I love you all!
> 
> How is it possible I have had 3 Maltese, from 3 different breeders, with 3 different diseases? My Doctor and Neurologist have both assured me I never did anything to promote these illnesses. I must have been a real pip in another life! I'm not feeling sorry for myself. I was just wondering is it possible to love too much??
> 
> I have such a heavy heart because of my Crisse. Yet, I have great news which I must share. Steve and I are going to be Grandparents! Actually, I will be a Step-Grandmother, so the baby will have 3 Grandmothers. The baby is due in July, we're ecstatic. I want to be called Nana. My Nana was the best lady in the world, and I aspire to be just like her.[/B]


Congratulations, Nana!! My Grandma was my best friend. How wonderful for you.

How is Crisse today? Please give her a sweet little kiss from Bonnie and me.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven't been on SM for 2 days.  Sorry to hear about Crisse. Sending good thoughts and prayers for Crisse. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats!! :aktion033: what wonderful news, you're going to be a nana!! :chili: 

please send get well kisses from mass and mini to lovely crisse. :grouphug:


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> I love you all!
> 
> How is it possible I have had 3 Maltese, from 3 different breeders, with 3 different diseases? My Doctor and Neurologist have both assured me I never did anything to promote these illnesses. I must have been a real pip in another life! I'm not feeling sorry for myself. I was just wondering is it possible to love too much??
> 
> I have such a heavy heart because of my Crisse. Yet, I have great news which I must share. Steve and I are going to be Grandparents! Actually, I will be a Step-Grandmother, so the baby will have 3 Grandmothers. The baby is due in July, we're ecstatic. I want to be called Nana. My Nana was the best lady in the world, and I aspire to be just like her.[/B]


Cause you are the best mommy for the job, and no you can't love too much.

Congrats Nana :aktion033: , that is my one regret, I will never be a gramma.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm so happy you're going to be a step-grandma Kerry! You will be the most loving one I'm quite sure! How is Crisse?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for your congratulations. Being a Nana is a blessing!

Kim, 
Crisse seems ok, a little out of it because of the prednisone. She was megadosed at my Vet's, and is on it at home. Ugg, the wonder drug I hate! 

Our appointment is 11am, I'm taking all 3 of my girls. Pray Crisse's platelets went up. I'll talk to you later.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations on becoming a Nana!!! Goosh what a blessed little baby for having you for a grandma!

Will be praying like crazy that Crisse's bloodwork will show improvement!!!!!!!!

Also just a reminder about testing for the tick-borne disease if present then the Doxy would be needed. I just say it as I mentioned in earlier post I know it is on the rise... I believe in the whole tri-state area but not positive on that. Was talking last night to my friend and her pooch tested positive though not manifesting any signs...and she shaid she has never ever seen a tick on her pooch. Said it must had attached and fallen off without her noticing.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations on becoming a nana, what a true blessing :chili: :chili: 
I will pray tha Crisse's bloodwork shows much improvement on your next visit to the vet rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Nana! My grandson decided on his own to call me Gramma. I always thought I wanted to be called Nana, but when that little voice says, Gramma, my heart just melts. 

Praying that Crisse's bloodwork is better today. Can't wait to see that little smilie face feeling better.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I just now saw this thread - sorry for the delay! My_ prayers_ are with your sweet :wub: little Crisse to get well SOON!

Also, "CONGRATULATIONS" on soon becoming a grandma - I am looking forward to that day!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Friends,
The situation has much improved. Crisse's diagnosis has changed to ITP, which is idiopathic thrombocytopenia, still, an autoimmune disease. From what I've learned, ITP is an immune system disorder affecting the bone marrow, resulting in low blood platelets. Tuesday's platelet count was at 5000, dangerously low. How lucky I was to take Crisse to Dr. Kuhlman when I did. 

Crisse's bruising is getting lighter, a very good sign. Her gums are a normal pink, 2 days ago they were red and inflamed. Dr. Kuhlman is very happy and encouraged with her progress, and how quickly she has responded to the prednisone. We might get the platelet count results tonight. If not, tomorrow morning for sure. Crisse's temperature is normal. She gave my girlfriend Barbara a half of smile this morning! We were so happy. 

Crisse's platelet count will have to be monitored closely. Hopefully, the count will go up to normal range, I believe the normal low range is 160,000. She'll be on prednisone for a while. At some point we hope to decrease her dosage. 

You all came through with your prayers and good wishes. Thank you, my friends. You mean more to me than you'll ever know.
Love,
Kerry, and Crisse, Darla and Fallon, and the love of my life, Steve.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo
Here's my girlfriend Barbara and Crisse:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:aktion033: Crisse looks better! I'm so happy things are going along well for her as she is such a wonderful fluff!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: Ahh Keri ,so glad things are appearing better already!! if I recall, IT is what Janine's Alex was dx with. 
Crisse even looks 'perkier' and happier!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh bless her heart...she's trying to smile for the camera!! I'm so glad things are sounding promising. I tell you,
these new diseases that are being mentioned terrify me!! So many things can happen to our babies that I have
never heard of before. Continued prayers for you and Crisse. She is a little angel that brings a smile to my heart every time I see a pic of her.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Terry, 
I forgot to mention that Dr. Kuhlman is testing for the blood parasite. The name escapes me at the moment. Thank you, you're a doll!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww happy to hear Crisse is better ....love that lil smile . :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Glad to hear Crisse is feeling better, hope all her counts get back to normal ASAP!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thankful to hear the prognosis is better. I think I see a glimmer of a smile on Crisse's face this time :biggrin: 

:grouphug: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm glad she is feeling at least a little better. Hope you are doing well too Keri.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Keri -- Crisse looks a lot better in today's pics and from your post, it seems that the vet thinks that she is better too. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I still praying that Crisse's platelettes improve dramatically and quickly. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I know that when Tilly had HGE, I truly believed that the prayers from all of my SM friends helped pull her through. So I'll continue to pray for Crisse.

Lynn


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so happy to hear that Crisse is a bit better. Is this something that she will have to live with, or can it be cured with the prednisone routine?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so glad to read that she is doing better and you now know what the health issue is. 

:grouphug: Hugs to you all!!
sending prayers your way as well.

Crissie still has her smile in the photo!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kerry, this is great and encouraging news. I love that photo of Barbara and Crisse. She looks like she's so comfortable in her arms.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so glad to hear a positive update, kerry. :grouphug: love the pics, she looks like she's eating up all the extra attention. :biggrin:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

glad to hear she's doing better... she looks like she wants to stay wrapped in her little blankie in someone's arms, doesn't she? :wub: she's a sweetface, isnt she?!?!?!?


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> Kerry - give Crisse lots to drink , take some xanax (I'll take an ativan for you). I sure hope she gets a good report next visit. Give her a big old hug from the other side of town. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


I will be keeping you guys in my prayers. I have xanax and ativan and neither do much for me.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad she is on the mend :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I'm glad to hear that Crisse is getting better! I hope she continues to improve as quickly as she has been!

Josisse says: Please Crisse, get back to smiling soon!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm happy to hear that Crisse is getting better. :aktion033: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Crisse is doing better!!!! :grouphug: Lots of prayers and good thoughts for Crisse and you!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crisse's platelet and red blood counts have risen! Her little body is producing new platelets as we speak. The prednisone is suppressing her immune system attacking the good cells. It will be a slow process. 


Darla and Fallon's bloodwork are perfect. Their exams were excellent yesterday. 

I have so much to be thankful for! I hope to get to St. Patrick's Cathedral today to light some candles for my babies, as well as all of your babies.
xoxoxoxxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh that is such good news!! I'm so happy for you!! Can you tell that Crisse is feeling better?? Is she acting more
like herself??


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I missed this thread. Sorry to hear about Crisse but glad she is on the mend.
Alex came down a few years ago with Idiopathic Thrombocetopenia. Idiopathic means they don't know what caused the thrombocetopenia. The normal range for the platelets is : 164 - 510 thous./uL The prednisone worked well for Alex. He has not had a recurrence since. I don't let any surgery done on him (like dental cleaning) without making sure his platelet count is OK.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-Crisse looks a ton better in that pic with your girlfriend :aktion033: :aktion033: You can just see it in her eyes :wub: 

Congratulations Nana! How fun to have a bundle of joy coming!! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I want to add. Alex had never blood in his stool. Only pink bruises on his belly that we first thought was a rash. But for peace of mind, I asked for a complete blood panel. Yes, you are lucky that it was caught early on. I was made aware by another lady whose dog died because of it (he was old). Some dogs need blood transfusion. For her dog it was already too late, he was bleeding in his lungs. When got the blood work back, Alex's platelets were at 69.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> I missed this thread. Sorry to hear about Crisse but glad she is on the mend.
> Alex came down a few years ago with Idiopathic Thrombocetopenia. Idiopathic means they don't know what caused the thrombocetopenia. The normal range for the platelets is : 164 - 510 thous./uL The prednisone worked well for Alex. He has not had a recurrence since. I don't let any surgery done on him (like dental cleaning) without making sure his platelet count is OK.[/B]



Oh Janine,
Thank you so much for responding. Terry mentioned you and Alex yesterday, but I wasn't sure who you are. How happy I am that Alex is well and hasn't had a recurrence. You sure have given me hope. Crisse's platelet count right now is at 60,000. Up from 5000 3 days ago. We're all cautiously optimistic. Please give Alex a kiss from me.
Kerry


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Oh Terry,
> I forgot to mention that Dr. Kuhlman is testing for the blood parasite. The name escapes me at the moment. Thank you, you're a doll![/B]



omg, she has the sweetest little face, Crisse you are going to get better soon, many prayers going out for you and God is listening to all of them.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Woozy from the prednisone!
Sorry, I always have lovely scenic backgrounds in my pictures.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

With each new pic you can see she is getting back to her sweet self. I love you Crisse! :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Glad to hear she is on the mend. How scared you must've been.

Congratulations on becoming a Nana.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

There's that beautiful smile! So glad she is feeling better. Potty Pad??? What Potty Pad??? :HistericalSmiley: 



> Woozy from the prednisone!
> Sorry, I always have lovely scenic backgrounds in my pictures.[/B]


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HER SMILE IS SO SWEET, GLAD TO SEE SHE IS FEELING BETTER.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

((hugs))


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad that she's back smiling!!!! And that her blood work is looking good! 

So, from Alex's mom's post it sounded like one round of treatment and it could never recur, is that right? Is it something that needs on going treatment, or just monitoring the platelet levels? 

Josie says: That's my smiling friend!!! Yay!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, I was just reading up on our Crisse.....gotta love that smile! I so hope she continues to recover and get back to her old self. :grouphug: Sounds promising!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a smile she has! :wub: Background, I don't see any background, just a beautiful little girl!


----------



## mzlynn (May 29, 2007)

Thank you, Kerry, for your warm thoughts. I am ecstatic that your baby Crisse is recovering so well. It is odd how our dogs had to go through such a similar, terrible experience. Crisse is gorgeous, and I know she'll have many many years of sunshine!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There is our smilie baby girl! It makes me feel good all over when I see her little smilie face. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It just warmed my heart to see Crisse's smile. (Even if it was on a wee wee pad :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: ) I'm so glad that her counts are going up. Sounds like the treatment is working.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad your little smiling baby Crisse is doing better & I hope & pray she will recover completely. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:grouphug: Our 3 Boys send hugs and prayers. We have been through some rough times with our 4 (now 3) Malts over the years and are so glad that Crissie is better. Keep us posted frequently as to her progress.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Crisse it's such a treat to see you smiling again :wub: Keep on getting better little girl, we are praying for you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh seeing that precious smile back just warmed my heart!!!! and the report that her count has gone up is FANTASTIC!!! 
The prayers are continuing till we see them 'PERFECT'!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Oh I'm so glad that she's back smiling!!!! And that her blood work is looking good!
> 
> So, from Alex's mom's post it sounded like one round of treatment and it could never recur, is that right? Is it something that needs on going treatment, or just monitoring the platelet levels?
> 
> Josie says: That's my smiling friend!!! Yay!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Alex needed two rounds of treatment. He has not had a recurrence since, but that does not mean it cannot happen. There is no need for ongoing treatment. Alex has blood work done twice a year and each time his platelets are checked. AND I watch his skin like a hawk. AND each time they take blood from him I ask them to be especially careful because of bruising. After we finished each round of treatment we monitored his platelets every week, then every two weeks for a while. That's how we found out that the first treatment was not long enough.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

How's Miss Crisse doing?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

YEA the smiling baby is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Woozy from the prednisone!
> Sorry, I always have lovely scenic backgrounds in my pictures.[/B]



Aah theres that gorgeous smile. SOO glad that Crisse is doing well. :wub:


----------

